# Manzanita and turquoise stoppers



## APBcustoms (Feb 1, 2014)

These are some of my higher quality stoppers I have made. And there is a picture so you can see how ridiculous the inlaying was

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## rockb (Feb 1, 2014)

Hey Austin, Great stoppers.....nothing like manzanita for "character" cracks.......filling 'em makes beautiful stoppers......Thanks for sharing.


----------



## APBcustoms (Feb 1, 2014)

rockb said:


> Hey Austin, Great stoppers.....nothing like manzanita for "character" cracks.......filling 'em makes
> beautiful stoppers......Thanks for sharing.



That's your manzanita by the way.


----------



## rockb (Feb 1, 2014)

Wasn't positive Austin but they did bear a striking resemblance to Bob and Marge.....I hope I'm not the only one who names his wood..... Maybe too much info... ; )


----------



## APBcustoms (Feb 1, 2014)

Haha I name only the really expensive or big ones 



rockb said:


> Wasn't positive Austin but they did bear a striking resemblance to Bob and Marge.....I hope I'm not the only one who names his wood..... Maybe too much info... ; )


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 1, 2014)

Austin, those are awesome. Your work is very impressive to say the least. Thanks for letting us have a look.

Ray


----------



## APBcustoms (Feb 1, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Austin, those are awesome. Your work is very impressive to say the least. Thanks for letting us have a look.
> 
> Ray



Thank you very much.


----------

